# Why did you choose your AKFF member name?



## kayakone

I'm sure this has been done before (I think about a year or two), but there have been many new members since.

Why did you choose your user name?

What is the history behind it?

trev


----------



## WayneD

My first name is Wayne and my surname starts with the letter D


----------



## paulthetaffy

Because my name is Paul and I am a Taffy*

*A person from Wales, the country, YES A COUNTRY ALL ON IT'S OWN, NOT PART OF ENGLAND


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Eric was already taken.


----------



## Yakkamat

My name is Mat and i'm a Kayaker :lol: . I like the K.I.S.S principal.


----------



## bildad

Biblical name from the book of Job, chosen because every time I need a username this one is usually available, (saves having all these different usernames and trying to remember them)


----------



## BigPete68

Names Pete, 68 vintage and when you see me on a Hobie you will see where "Big" comes into it.


----------



## keza

I didn't know we could choose if a name, if I new that I would have gone for Dave, Dave's seem to catch a lot of fish.


----------



## Guest

keza said:


> I didn't know we could choose if a name, if I new that I would have gone for Dave, Dave's seem to catch a lot of fish.


I would have chosen Grahame. I probably wouldn't catch many fish but I'd be able to flog stuff!


----------



## Junglefisher

My member is called junior, I guess those on AKFF can call him that too.


----------



## Thegaff

I had just bought a gaff and was gona use it that weekend and every one was going to know about it...almost two years on and i still havent cought anything big enough to use it on.


----------



## kayakone

Junglefisher said:


> My member is called junior, I guess those on AKFF can call him that too.


Ho ho ho.

trev


----------



## tomstorm

Because it's my name.


----------



## cheaterparts

mine "Cheaterparts" had nothing to do with fishing or kayaking - I have a race car a 1979 chysler sigma ( CAMS log booked Improved production car ) and when I first starting I did hillclimb 
strangly enough my car did very well in the early 2000s winning most events in my class - one of the guys I beat a lot use to say my car must be full of cheaterparts 
I'm sure a lot didn't get it how a NA 2.6 mitsubishi engine powered car was quicker than most V8s , 6s , rotary mazda and turbo cars

anyway I reg the name and traded under it in an engineering shop - I also used the name on many car forums ( still do ) why change my handle when using a fishing/kayak site

so its not a case of choosing a name for AKFF it more the handle I've been using for the last 13 - 14 years over the net on varius forums


----------



## kayakone

Thanks Cheater. That is certainly one I have often wondered about - couldn't work it out.

trev


----------



## Barrabundy

I know I've answered this last time it was asked but, for the benefit (or otherwise) of newer members, I'll go there again.

I wish I knew how important it is to have a really cool, really short username before I joined this forum. Had I known, I definitely would not have chosen Barrabundy. The name is derived from "*barra*mundi" and "*bundy* rum"....really lame and really bogan, but it worked on Yahoo chat back in the day!

If I had to start again I'd choose something with 3 letters like a few others have, maybe even my first name, seeing as I'm not that anonymous around here anymore. I keep telling myself that one day Barrabundy will log out forever and <_new really cool, really short username_> will log in and life will go on....hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Jeffen

Cause it rhymes with effin


----------



## badmotorfinger

I thought i was just completing one of those Captcha phrase things.


----------



## Salty Dog

Was trying to think of something nautical & a salty dog is an alcoholic drink too.

If anyone would like to drink me, there's a recipe below. I have never drunk myself to date - somehow just didn't seem appropriate! :shock: ;-) :lol:

If anyone does drink me, please let me know how I taste....I am curious

http://cocktails.about.com/od/cocktailrecipes/r/salty_dog.htm


----------



## spork

The first forum I ever joined, one of the mods changed my username to Spork. I've used it pretty much ever since.


----------



## anselmo

Barrabundy said:


> I know I've answered this last time it was asked but, for the benefit (or otherwise) of newer members, I'll go there again.
> 
> I wish I knew how important it is to have a really cool, really short username before I joined this forum. Had I known, I definitely would not have chosen Barrabundy. The name is derived from "*barra*mundi" and "*bundy* rum"....really lame and really bogan, but it worked on Yahoo chat back in the day!
> 
> If I had to start again I'd choose something with 3 letters like a few others have, maybe even my first name, seeing as I'm not that anonymous around here anymore. I keep telling myself that one day Barrabundy will log out forever and <_new really cool, really short username_> will log in and life will go on....hasn't happened yet.


Now that you're not anonymous when will you have a cool avatar? (you too Trev???)

Maybe we could start a new thread - pick/design/make an avatar for Barrabundy and Trev


----------



## anselmo

Ah, and back on subject
It was my cats name when I started on other forums
And my cat was named after the lead singer in Pantera (hey it was either that, or Bacon, or the bass players name - but "Rex" for a cat doesn't cut it, or the lead guitarists name - but "Dimebag" is a weird name for a cat)
Plus its fun to see how often it gets mis-spelled


----------



## kayakone

badmotorfinger said:


> I thought i was just completing one of those Captcha phrase things.


You still haven't told us why?

trev


----------



## gbc

Mine just stands for Great Big Cock.

Back in the early 90's I towed my boat up Fraser Island for the XXXX fishing competition. My boat didn't have a name, but driving past hundreds of other boats with pictures of big muscly animals with big teeth and names like 'gladiator' and 'fish killer', one of my mates in the car asked if the owners of the other boats in the comp might be trying to compensate for something? Anyway it ensued that we did indeed need at least a call sign for the comp, so there was only one possible name to give it "Great Big Cock........".
First day out and logging on with 'Waddy Base' - the operator laughed so hard he couldn't return my log in for a little bit, and contracted it to GBC 'in the interests of good taste'.
The name has stuck and has been my log in name ever since.

Well you did ask...


----------



## gbc

kayakone said:


> badmotorfinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought i was just completing one of those Captcha phrase things.
> 
> 
> 
> You still haven't told us why?
> 
> trev
Click to expand...

One of the better albums ever made...........?


----------



## Guest

I think i may have answered this before somewhere but in the interests of playing the game... Mine goes back to high school and needing an email that i wouldn't get horribly spammed on. Reading the paper one morning, there was an article about some Croatian dude in the paper. His surname, Knezevic, caught my eye as being slightly odd so i dropped the K. Have never been spammed since. Handy as it is never used anywhere as a name so i use it across many places as a username.


----------



## keza

Mod edit


----------



## BIGKEV

My name is Kevin and I'm of larger than average size. Lots of people called me 'Big Kev' before I adopted it myself, no brainer really.


----------



## kayakone

gbc said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badmotorfinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought i was just completing one of those Captcha phrase things.
> 
> 
> 
> You still haven't told us why?
> 
> trev
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the better albums ever made...........?
Click to expand...

That explains it, and why I didn't know (not Mozart or the Seekers). 

trev


----------



## Thedreamfisher

Because I dream about fishing more than I fish has to change now I have a yak!!


----------



## DennisT

keza said:


> Mod edit


Keza did you Mod edit yourself? or was there a ligit complaint about your close friend senior? :lol:


----------



## kayakone

Wombat said:


> Because I look like a hairy Wombat


Fair enough. I hope you've seen the T-shirt (Wombat: 'Eats roots shoots and leaves'). Play around with inserting commas.

trev


----------



## keza

DennisT said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mod edit
> 
> 
> 
> Keza did you Mod edit yourself? or was there a ligit complaint about your close friend senior? :lol:
Click to expand...

Actually, I didn't even make the post, so I thought it was okay to edit it  
It appears one of the mods went rogue  I have his balls in a jar, I'll post a pick up later.


----------



## Ado

We always thought anselmo was the fuzz under a condom. We live and learn.


----------



## qwikdraw

have been called qwikdraw since i started as an apprentice with Telstra many many long years ago , been called lots of other things also , but it comes from my last name being similar to McGraw , it just stuck


----------



## anselmo

Ado said:


> We always thought anselmo was the fuzz under a condom. We live and learn.


Meh, could be that too for all I know

At least its not smegma which is the


----------



## keza

qwikdraw said:


> have been called qwikdraw since i started as an apprentice with Telstra many many long years ago, it just stuck


Bit of a ladies man eh.


----------



## qwikdraw

nah nah , not premature draw , qwik draw lol


----------



## SharkNett

Nothing too imaginative. Like sharks and its used for forums on the net.

Rob


----------



## SnagFinder

Never known a person to find as many snags as yours truly. I make a good fishing partner though. Rito well don't cast there. Or there. Or there...


----------



## sbd

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=3315

Sadly, SBD has been retired now after 19 years of sterling service, taken away by the nice Lebanese men who gave me $150. A combination of salt, sand, age & neglect took its toll. sbd lives on. I smell better (arguably).

Murd's Suzi is a 1953 model, still in showroom condition despite yearly visits to hell.


----------



## mmmBEER

Pretty obvious really...


----------



## Rose

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kayakone

Rose said:


> I've definitely answered this before but...yes, well, it's my name. I understand my mother chose it. Except my mother always insisted that people use the extended version, on the grounds that that was what she had me baptised as, and...something about the full name being a sacred...something or other. Anyway, whatever, that's how it came about. Rose is long enough for AKFF...and most other places where I hang out these days. That answer your question?


Yes and thanks Rose. But why the turtle (tortoise)?

trev


----------



## BIGKEV

Hey Trev,

You're asking everybody else about their usernames but haven't given the history of yours, come on, share?


----------



## Cresta57

My first car was a 1957 E series Vauxhaull Cresta. When I first went online back in the mid 90's Hotmail was the best webmail & Cresta57 became my email address & subsequent username across a multitude or forums. I noticed recently it's been copied a few times & used on forums I'd not heard of. I found that out quite by chance when someone emailed me about a game forum I'd never heard of


----------



## Dodge

anselmo said:


> when will you have a cool avatar? (you too Trev???)
> 
> Maybe we could start a new thread - pick/design/make an avatar for Barrabundy and Trev


Nick perhaps this would make a good avatar for Trev









And one for Barrabundy


----------



## anselmo

Dodge said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> when will you have a cool avatar? (you too Trev???)
> 
> Maybe we could start a new thread - pick/design/make an avatar for Barrabundy and Trev
> 
> 
> 
> Nick perhaps this would make a good avatar for Trev
> View attachment 3
> 
> 
> And one for Barrabundy
> View attachment 2
Click to expand...

I was thinking more these:


----------



## Junglefisher

One for Trev?

SBD, our neighbour in Yeppoon actually had SBD number plates, I always meant to take a photo but never got round to it.


----------



## kayakone

gbc said:


> Mine just stands for Great Big Cock.
> 
> Back in the early 90's I towed my boat up Fraser Island for the XXXX fishing competition. My boat didn't have a name, but driving past hundreds of other boats with pictures of big muscly animals with big teeth and names like 'gladiator' and 'fish killer', one of my mates in the car asked if the owners of the other boats in the comp might be trying to compensate for something? Anyway it ensued that we did indeed need at least a call sign for the comp, so there was only one possible name to give it "Great Big Cock........".
> First day out and logging on with 'Waddy Base' - the operator laughed so hard he couldn't return my log in for a little bit, and contracted it to GBC 'in the interests of good taste'.
> The name has stuck and has been my log in name ever since.
> 
> Well you did ask...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bretto

My name is Brett and I'm from QLD.

Bretto was already taken.










Mods feel to wipe the other dude out with a join date of 7/6/2007 and 0 posts and give me his username. :wink:


----------



## kayakone

cjbfisher said:


> BIGKEV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Trev,
> 
> You're asking everybody else about their usernames but haven't given the history of yours, come on, share?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trev,
> Yours is slightly misleading. Shouldn't it be kayaktwenty?
Click to expand...

Righto Kev/Chris, but nothing exciting from my side, though there was something exciting, both famous and newsworthy about the name 'kayakone'.

When I was doing blue water trips in sea kayaks years ago, such as Woorim (Bribie Is - about 6 hrs) or Redcliffe (now that's a long way - 8 hours 15 minutes continuous paddling) to Cape Moreton; the circumnavigation of each of the Moreton Bay Islands (in a day), and extended trips in the Keppels and Whitsundays, I always used to log into VMR/Coastguard and request to be on their log .... that way if something goes wrong, they know where you are and what to look for.

Anyone who has done this in a stinker will know the info they ask for the log. I got frustated repeatedly saying there was no callsign, that it wasn't registered, one POB etc, so I adopted 'kayakone', cause no stinker would have that name, and there was often _only me_ on many of those trips. You see it was hard to find someone mad enough to accompany me :shock: . So 'kayakone it was, and most of the VMR/Coastguards now know it.

It was years later when I met Gary Forrest, the instructor we used on both of the safety days at Scarborough. He said, "Do you know that was Andrew McCauley's callsign?"

Well no, at the time I didn't, but lots of experienced sea kayakers did, because he was at the pinnacle of skills and had done Bass straight, as well a trip with two others in Antartica (one of whom was Stuart Truman, who last year completed the first unassisted circumnavigation of Australia in a sea kayak - 13,500 kms). Later, Andrew attempted a solo crossing to NZ, and sadly perished within sight of land in light conditions. I have the greatest repect for this man of exceptional skills and pioneering spirit. While I am a million miles short of his skills, I will keep using the callsign. RIP Andrew.

Now the subject of kayak numbers. I started kayaking with one, but somehow it grew  . When coming to SOT kayak fishing 24 months ago, I already had several whitewater and sea kayaks, so all true Chris. However, I can paddle, pedal or sail only one at a time, so 'kayakone' it shall remain (sometimes abbrieviated K1).

trev


----------



## tonieventer

Nothing special here just my name Tonie and surname Venter combined. 
Cheers
Tonie


----------



## Bretto

Bretto said:


> My name is Brett and I'm from QLD.
> 
> Bretto was already taken.
> 
> Mods feel to wipe the other dude out with a join date of 7/6/2007 and 0 posts and give me his username. :wink:


Ask and you shall receive sometimes. Thanks again Scott.


----------



## Ado

Bret, if you are no longer going to queensland where are you going to? Melbourne?


----------



## Bretto

Ado said:


> Bret, if you are no longer going to queensland where are you going to? Melbourne?


Was thinking about it, but we beat them in cricket last night, so I'll stay put for now.


----------



## elvis

I'm a Tom Jones fan ;-)


----------



## kayakone

cjbfisher said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Tom Jones fan ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a fan of your avatar.
Click to expand...

So am I. How's the work going on my and BB's avatar? (I'm not into chains or bondage).

trev


----------



## Dkay

My first name is Richard and I have had the nick name Dick for as long as I can remember, last name starts with K, I was known as DK hence - Dkay


----------



## anselmo

kayakone said:


> cjbfisher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Tom Jones fan ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a fan of your avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So am I. How's the work going on my and BB's avatar? (I'm not into chains or bondage).
> 
> trev
Click to expand...

no topshotting

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=59220&start=45#p619164


----------



## sbd

DaftWullie said:


> Guess.


You're a wee free man.


----------



## Kingfish

I love and respect Kingfish, I love catching Kingfish, I love eating Kingfish, I love releasing Kingfish, I love the look of Kingfish, actually I love everything there is about Kingfish . :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
and I love the user name Kingfish. :lol: :lol:

Cheers
Andy


----------



## Beekeeper

When I fish, because I loathe using sun-screen, I cover up my face with army gauze and wear finger-less gloves, long sleeve shirts, and an Arafat hat. An old fishing mate told me he didn't like fishing beside me, that I didn't look like a fisherman, looked more like a bee-keeper.

When Trev (K1) first arrived on the fishing scene at Scarby, he had two marine radios, and after some time, handed me one so we could converse when too far apart for "deafy" to hear... this could be only a few metres... he is so hearing-challenged.

He asked me what would be my call-sign on the radio, and Beekeeper was the answer... so being an essentially lazy sod, I just used the same one on AKFF.

Some-one asked me earlier on when I'd just joined AKFF, did I keep bees?

No... not at all.

Sometimes I think that if I changed it to Turtle Catcher, more people would recognise me on the water... I hooked another today... bugger it! I was surrounded by them, but the best part was that none of my (so called) mates were there to witness it, and of course bag me for it!!!

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## kayakone

Beekeeper said:


> Sometimes I think that if I changed it to Turtle Catcher, more people would recognise me on the water... I hooked another today... bugger it! I was surrounded by them, but the best part was that none of my (so called) mates were there to witness it, and of course bag me for it!!!
> 
> Cheers, Jimbo


Go TC (used to be Top Cat, for those not in the loop: viewtopic.php?f=17&t=57696&p=604172)

Beekeeper has nightmares about catching turtles. Poor old bugger...we're full of sympathy. :lol: :lol:

trev


----------



## Cuda

I just liked the name really - it's nice and short and it reminds me of a bloke I knew way back in the seventies when I was fishing up at Carnarvon. All he used to catch was cudas, so he got stuck with that nickname.
Nothing to do with Finn Cuda kayaks, or Eagle Cuda fishfinders, just a catchy name I reckon


----------



## kayakone

Cuda said:


> I just liked the name really - it's nice and short and it reminds me of a bloke I knew way back in the seventies when I was fishing up at Carnarvon. All he used to catch was cudas, so he got stuck with that nickname.
> Nothing to do with Finn Cuda kayaks, or Eagle Cuda fishfinders, just a catchy name I reckon


No spanish reports from you lately Cuda. Have you taken up crochet instead?

trev


----------



## Rose

kayakone said:


> Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've definitely answered this before but...yes, well, it's my name. I understand my mother chose it. Except my mother always insisted that people use the extended version, on the grounds that that was what she had me baptised as, and...something about the full name being a sacred...something or other. Anyway, whatever, that's how it came about. Rose is long enough for AKFF...and most other places where I hang out these days. That answer your question?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and thanks Rose. But why the turtle (tortoise)?
> 
> trev
Click to expand...

 Why not Trev?


----------



## Cuda

kayakone said:


> Cuda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just liked the name really - it's nice and short and it reminds me of a bloke I knew way back in the seventies when I was fishing up at Carnarvon. All he used to catch was cudas, so he got stuck with that nickname.
> Nothing to do with Finn Cuda kayaks, or Eagle Cuda fishfinders, just a catchy name I reckon
> 
> 
> 
> No spanish reports from you lately Cuda. Have you taken up crochet instead?
> 
> trev
Click to expand...

 :lol: no, I haven't plunged to that depth yet - the "handbrake"and the weather has put a bit of a dampener on my fishing activities since my Exmouth trip in 2011  
However, I do have a weekend trip to the Abrolhos Islands in February where I hope to catch some big beasties and then brag about it all when I get back.


----------



## Kingfish

patwah said:


> Kingfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love and respect Kingfish, I love catching Kingfish, I love eating Kingfish, I love releasing Kingfish, I love the look of Kingfish, actually I love everything there is about Kingfish . :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> and I love the user name Kingfish. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever caught a Queenfish, would that mess with your mind?
Click to expand...

No never caught a Queenfish,the day will come when I do and I will have to face the future set-up to target them if they turn me into hunt mode, I love Kingfish, I love watching my line dissapear off my reel, and there strength is what gives me a buzzzzz :lol: :lol:


----------



## snowymacco

When I started working in a pub well over 10 years ago, I walked into the front bar and one of the regulars started calling me Snowy, it stuck. Well I do have blonde hair but all the regulars and my mates continued with it. Just over 5 years ago one on the regulars offered me a job with him, and he introduced me to all the workers as Snowy. If you asked 90 percent of my work mates what my first name was they probably dont know.

Years ago I opened an Ebay account and tried to use the name Snowy but it came back as 'taken'.
So I also borrowed the name of my beloved Scotty terrier 'Mac', which I regularly called 'Macco".

When I joined AKFF I didnt bother to see if there was another Snowy, I just used my Ebay name. Snowymacco!!


----------



## kayakone

cjbfisher said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> So am I. How's the work going on my and BB's avatar? (I'm not into chains or bondage).
> 
> trev
> 
> 
> 
> Here' one for you Trev.
Click to expand...

Nope, you dope, although we're both done with messing with stingrays.

Try again.

trev


----------



## Beekeeper

Kingfish said:


> patwah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kingfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love and respect Kingfish, I love catching Kingfish, I love eating Kingfish, I love releasing Kingfish, I love the look of Kingfish, actually I love everything there is about Kingfish . :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> and I love the user name Kingfish. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever caught a Queenfish, would that mess with your mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No never caught a Queenfish,the day will come when I do and I will have to face the future set-up to target them if they turn me into hunt mode, I love Kingfish, I love watching my line dissapear off my reel, and there strength is what gives me a buzzzzz :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

If you ever hook into a four foot Queenie, Andy, you might change your mind about them... they'll disappear your line, believe me... in one hell of a hurry!

And they leap out of the water as well! Terrific fish... magnificent scrappers!

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## unkeyherb

It's just what my nephews call me. Off the Simpsons.


----------



## GetSharkd

First trip out on my yak and first fish hooked was a 4ft whaler Shark

*GET F----D !! was uttered, Get Shark'd was born*


----------



## CodBotherer

Well mine came from a trip out western NSW in late December 05, a couple of mates were going to chase Cod in several impoundments for a week, and asked me if I wanted to go? Mind you this was at 10.30pm after the works Christmas party so I wasn't in the clearest of minds but of course I say yes. Get picked up the following morning with a rather nasty hangover and load the gear in the car, got all your cod gear was asked, yep lets go.
Get out to the first stop and start to rig up, open the rod tube, oh s##t picked up the bass rods ( must put cod gear in a different coloured tube) then to the reels and lures etc, all bass gear. Now I'm stuffed spending a week chasing cod with bass gear, oh well .
So I spent the week not fishing for cod but bothering them until they struck.
Still out fished the other 2 guys but.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## squidgyflicker

coz i like flicking squidgys


----------



## Bludymick

when I was a kid i unfortunatly had adult ears on a childs head
thus my mates called me micky mouse, over the years everyone called me mick. including my mum
on our first trip as 17/18 yr olds up at the goldy we would of course load up at the hotel before attempting to get into clubs, cause half of us were underage we spent most of our time NOT in the clubs
my mates would walk ahead of me and introduce me to just about everybody as Bloody Mick
best trip of my young life. had a ball met some very funny people, surfed some pristine points JOY joy joy
comes in handy as a login name as nobody uses it and thus I am Bludymick

my name is Tony


----------



## Bludymick

for ten years in the army I had to show my liscence to prove my name
earned me a quid in bets on the subject
im very much a mick and for a long time introduced myself as mick
first lady i actually intoduced myself as tony is still with me 20 years later


----------



## kayakone

Thanks Mick (Tony).

I'm still intrigued by names such as Rhino, Sprocket, Rackraider, Bogey, youthenasia, koich, solatree, Patwah etc.....

trev


----------



## koich

kayakone said:


> Thanks Mick (Tony).
> 
> I'm still intrigued by names such as Rhino, Sprocket, Rackraider, Bogey, youthenasia, koich, solatree, Patwah etc.....
> 
> trev


I've been using this online since i was about 14. Started on mirc most likely. Who knows where it came from.


----------



## sbd

patwah said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still intrigued by names such as Patwah etc.....
> 
> trev
> 
> 
> 
> Trev
> 
> When i was training for my current job we did a lot of Counter Terrorism stuff, I started issuing Fatwahs left right and centre, as my name is Pat, fatwah became Patwah
Click to expand...

I always think of it as a corruption of patois. Still will, even after your alleged explanation.

I feel a cavity search coming on.


----------



## keza

sbd said:


> patwah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still intrigued by names such as Patwah etc.....
> 
> trev
> 
> 
> 
> Trev
> 
> When i was training for my current job we did a lot of Counter Terrorism stuff, I started issuing Fatwahs left right and centre, as my name is Pat, fatwah became Patwah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always think of it as a corruption of patois. Still will, even after your alleged explanation.
> 
> I feel a cavity search coming on.
Click to expand...

Lost the gerbil again ?


----------



## bruus

Mine is simple, its my middle name and is usually available


----------



## kayakone

sbd said:


> patwah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still intrigued by names such as Patwah etc.....
> 
> trev
> 
> 
> 
> Trev
> 
> When i was training for my current job we did a lot of Counter Terrorism stuff, I started issuing Fatwahs left right and centre, as my name is Pat, fatwah became Patwah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always think of it as a corruption of patois. Still will, even after your alleged explanation.
> 
> I feel a cavity search coming on.
Click to expand...

I just had to look that up. You were right Dave... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jamaican_Patois

trev


----------



## koich

sbd said:


> patwah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still intrigued by names such as Patwah etc.....
> 
> trev
> 
> 
> 
> Trev
> 
> When i was training for my current job we did a lot of Counter Terrorism stuff, I started issuing Fatwahs left right and centre, as my name is Pat, fatwah became Patwah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always think of it as a corruption of patois. Still will, even after your alleged explanation.
> 
> I feel a cavity search coming on.
Click to expand...

Weirdest bit is that it was given to him by my girlfriends uncle in Darwin before I knew her or Paddy.


----------



## dru

For me I simply have no creativity.


----------



## sbd

koich said:


> Weirdest bit is that it was given to him by my girlfriends uncle in Darwin before I knew her or Paddy.


That and the clap.


----------



## sbd

BigGee said:


> Because I'm really small and my real name is Dartanion.
> 
> Gee


Do you know Annette Funicello?


----------



## Enterprise

Enterprise.
it stands for a risky endeavour or undertaking..kinda sums up kayak fishing.


----------



## kayakone

Enterprise said:


> Enterprise.
> it stands for a risky endeavour or undertaking..kinda sums up kayak fishing.


Yep.

trev


----------



## solatree

kayakone said:


> I'm still intrigued by names such as Rhino, Sprocket, Rackraider, Bogey, youthenasia, koich, solatree, Patwah etc.....


I use to do it by myself a lot...............

so I was a solitary Yacka

And a yacka, in SA, is the grass tree Xanthorrhoea http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xanthorrhoea which aboriginal people used for fishing.

Sorry. You did ask.


----------



## kayakone

Well I wouldn't have guessed Andrew. Certainly some strange and convoluted forum names out there. And an interesting story behind quite a few.

trev


----------



## solatree

kayakone said:


> Well I wouldn't have guessed Andrew. Certainly strange and convoluted


Cheers Trev - many would say pretty much sums me up


----------



## Deaks

,jghfvkhj


----------



## Aerocaster

Aerocaster comes from the name of the first half decent reel I bought myself about 20 years ago. A shimano Aerocast 4010. It died a couple of years ago whilst attempting to retrieve a big threadie from the Brisbane river. Gears shredded and ended up losing the fish. I still haven't landed one but its on my list. I'm not too sure about chasing one from a kayak though. Might end up getting towed into a pylon...

Darren.


----------



## imtheman

I have no idea, I wouldn't mind changing it though


----------



## Ado

imtheman said:


> I have no idea, I wouldn't mind changing it though


Are you thinking about becoming a woman?


----------



## Berger

Ado said:


> imtheman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea, I wouldn't mind changing it though
> 
> 
> 
> Are you thinking about becoming a woman?
Click to expand...

Alternatively,
Shestheman.

Feminist era and all that.


----------



## Barrabundy

Imtheperson if you want to keep it all inclusive.


----------



## imtheman

Ado said:


> imtheman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea, I wouldn't mind changing it though
> 
> 
> 
> Are you thinking about becoming a woman?
Click to expand...

no, girls love me :lol: now I remember why i chose my username ;-)


----------



## geoffe

My name is Geoff and my surname starts with E. I have used it for years.posting.php?mode=reply&f=3&t=59220#


----------



## captaincoochin

Because coochin creek always fills the fridge with flathead...
Also first thing that popped into my head..


----------



## KwakaZX10R

Thanks for the welcome Trev!

I chose the name as it is a constant reminder of the pain that I endure after selling my 2006 Kawasaki ZX10R, 2008 Yamaha R1, 2009 KTM 300EXCE dirtbike and just yesterday, my Haines 520 Prowler centre console......I think I am going to cry or go and top myself, just thinking about it all.

I have a little boy and to keep the missus off work and pay the mortgage, the toys have had to go. I never had time to use them anyway!

I do however have a nice PA14, with HDS-8 sitting in the garage that I am stinging to get out and use!! It gives me back a smile......makes up for the raping of my toys over the last few years!

Glad to finally be part of the AKFF family now that I have a yak!


----------



## scater

Doesn't sound like you held back in your choice of yak or sounder! Welcome aboard mate.


----------



## kayakone

KwakaZX10R said:


> Thanks for the welcome Trev!
> 
> I chose the name as it is a constant reminder of the pain that I endure after selling my 2006 Kawasaki ZX10R, 2008 Yamaha R1, 2009 KTM 300EXCE dirtbike and just yesterday, my Haines 520 Prowler centre console......I think I am going to cry or go and top myself, just thinking about it all.
> 
> I have a little boy and to keep the missus off work and pay the mortgage, the toys have had to go. I never had time to use them anyway!
> 
> I do however have a nice PA14, with HDS-8 sitting in the garage that I am stinging to get out and use!! It gives me back a smile......makes up for the raping of my toys over the last few years!
> 
> Glad to finally be part of the AKFF family now that I have a yak!


You won't be sorry Kwaka. The big toys can wait, and this is cheaper and heaps of fun. As Sam says, you bought the goods, and now the weather is good for a short while. See you soon on the water (mainly Scarby for me, but not at all for 2 weeks). If Scarby is not close, plenty of others go out in the southern bay - try Wellinton Point, or around Coochiemudlo.

Will it be a maiden voyage?


----------



## Zilch

When i bought my yak this was my fishing expectation , Zilch :lol:

Steve


----------



## shell225

Shell because its my nickname. The 225 is because my daughter said I need to put numbers after my name.

Michelle


----------



## wilson191

wilson191 was my laundry tag when I was at boarding school


----------



## fisherjayse

Jayson is my first name, gets shortened to Jayse, and the fisher bit...well thats pretty obvious...I am most happy doing it, and even more happy teaching my kids to do it and respect the little fishes.


----------



## eagle4031

Isaiah 40:31
Hence eagle4031


----------



## millonario

"millonario" pronounced mi-yo-nah-rio is spanish for millionaire. It's ironic because I'm not one. It is actually the team nickname of the team I support: club atlético river plate of buenos aires, argentina. The name originated in the twenties alluding to the teams financial status. I used the name when I frequented football forums before getting "hooked" on fishing and then kayak fishing. I just brought the name with me...


----------



## nanook

Nanook was my loyal Kelpie for 11 yrs, he was the runt of the litter of working dogs and I rescued him from an old farmer who's land bordered one of the vineyards I managed in W.A back in the 90's he was about to be shot when I came across them , he ducked uder the electric fence and jumped straight into my ute and hid under the seat.....he was my shadow and we fished Margaret River rocks for years and always whinned when big sets approached! We chased bream in canoes on the Blackwood and Margaret rivers,trout around Pemberton and Nannup and finally bara and big queenies in Darwin, the best fishing mate Ive ever had and always a wagging tail especially when I swore at losing a good fish! I owe him big time.
Cheers


----------



## kayakone

nanook said:


> Nanook was my loyal Kelpie for 11 yrs, he was the runt of the litter of working dogs and I rescued him from an old farmer who's land bordered one of the vineyards I managed in W.A back in the 90's he was about to be shot when I came across them , he ducked uder the electric fence and jumped straight into my ute and hid under the seat.....he was my shadow and we fished Margaret River rocks for years and always whinned when big sets approached! We chased bream in canoes on the Blackwood and Margaret rivers,trout around Pemberton and Nannup and finally bara and big queenies in Darwin, the best fishing mate Ive ever had and always a wagging tail especially when I swore at losing a good fish! I owe him big time.
> Cheers


Touching story. A pet can be so precious.


----------



## WhipperSnapper

I think "whippersnapper" speaks for itself


----------



## millonario

kayakone said:


> nanook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nanook was my loyal Kelpie for 11 yrs, he was the runt of the litter of working dogs and I rescued him from an old farmer who's land bordered one of the vineyards I managed in W.A back in the 90's he was about to be shot when I came across them , he ducked uder the electric fence and jumped straight into my ute and hid under the seat.....he was my shadow and we fished Margaret River rocks for years and always whinned when big sets approached! We chased bream in canoes on the Blackwood and Margaret rivers,trout around Pemberton and Nannup and finally bara and big queenies in Darwin, the best fishing mate Ive ever had and always a wagging tail especially when I swore at losing a good fish! I owe him big time.
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Touching story. A pet can be so precious.
Click to expand...

I wish my "dog" was like that. she shits herself when she sees water.


----------



## nodanger

From my favorite entertainer, Elvis Costello's song "Oliver's Army"


----------



## Matarkin

It's my full name:

Mat - Matthew
ark - Mark
in - Griffin

Matarkin.


----------



## kayakone

Matarkin said:


> It's my full name:
> 
> Mat - Matthew
> ark - Mark
> in - Griffin
> 
> Matarkin.


Well thanks. I would not have cracked the code.


----------



## RADISH

Was trying to convince the teenage daughters that fishing in the kayak was pretty cool or "looked totally rad man". One daughter replied that with all the huffing and puffing I was doing, just getting the kayak into the water, it was more like I looked like a red radish  :lol:


----------

